# Name that beetle............



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

hello,
we were sitting outside the shop today when my mum saw a strange beetle that we cant find in any books.
Just to put her mind at rest that its not a killer can anyone help identify the following:
It was about 1cm long,
shell shaped like a shield (Iknow theres loads of those about)
and had a red spot on the middle of its back.
Anyone? anyone?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

A ground Bug Aphanus rolandri (google for images) :wink: 

Red spot is actually the colour of it's back showing through the wing cases,..completely harmless

Dave


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Spot???


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Doesnt look like this one does it????? I found it here http://whatsthatbug.com/true_bugs.html

Anne

sorry I cant add the picture for some reason, but there are lots of piccys on the site


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

annetony said:


> ...sorry I cant add the picture for some reason,


Most likely a bug in the system :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

spykal said:


> annetony said:
> 
> 
> > ...sorry I cant add the picture for some reason,
> ...


Aaaaarrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

annetony said:


> Doesnt look like this one does it????? I found it here http://whatsthatbug.com/true_bugs.html
> 
> It looks a bit like this one........my mum is now apoplectic.She's seen its called an Assasin bug.


----------

